# Prayer



## mamab

I'm new to the forum, but thought I'd just jump right in. My family goes to a non-denominational church and it's a very important part of our family life. However, my husband and I will talk about "spiritual" things, but rarely pray together.  Do you pray together, and if so, how has it affected your relationship?


----------



## SageMother

mamab said:


> I'm new to the forum, but thought I'd just jump right in. My family goes to a non-denominational church and it's a very important part of our family life. However, my husband and I will talk about "spiritual" things, but rarely pray together.  Do you pray together, and if so, how has it affected your relationship?


My husband married me knowing that I am Wiccan and there is no prayer. It has worked out splendidly as we focus on each other's needs on many levels, avoiding many of the complications that come with the hierarchy that is encouraged with the worship of the God of Abraham.


----------



## MrsLV

My soon-to-be husband in 4 days and I pray together. We go to church together and also eat meals at the table together when the kids are there, and when they are not there we eat together in the bedroom. It's important to pray and worship together. By doing this, it's made our relationship very close and we feel like partners in life. It's wonderful!


----------



## mamab

I think our praying together could be an awesome thing, and would connect us on another level. Of course, he's not comfortable praying out loud. That's what he says, at any rate. I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## lilyflower_1978

I can see how prayer or sharing a spiritual connection with your spouse would enhance your relationship. My husband seems lost spiritually and I often try to discuss things with him but he shuts down and just doesn't like to talk about faith of any kind. I don't really follow a religion but feel spiritual and find it hard that I can't share that with him.


----------



## lovemyabba

Mamab, I totally feel your pain. I have tried many times to get my husband to pray with me on a regular basis. 
He is 'uncomfortable' pryaing out loud, too. And, my pride has kept me from being the one to pray for us, because I know as a Christian that it is ultimately his responsibility to be the spiritual leader of our home. 
Still, I know that if I would let the Lord lead me, and set aside my pride, that my husband would eventually start to feel more comfortable, and eventually even take the lead.
Have you considered this approach with your husband?
I know that if we come before the Lord with humble hearts, He will be faithful to us.


----------



## katharina

mamab said:


> I think our praying together could be an awesome thing, and would connect us on another level. Of course, he's not comfortable praying out loud. That's what he says, at any rate. I don't see what the problem is.


I don't believe that praying has to be done aloud for God to hear. Won't your husband just maybe sit with you and share the quiet time of both of you praying at the same time?


----------



## JustMe

I grew up Catholic, and my husband is self-proclaimed "recovering Catholic" we don't attend Church, as we both have felt shunned in some way from each one we've tried. I do believe in a higher power, and I don't think prayer has to be aloud in order to be heard. I know many Christians who strongly believe in praying together as husband and wife, and it definately brings them closer. I think some people feel vulnerable when they're praying, so it creates the bond of sharing that and trusting each other with that vulnerability.


----------



## mamab

The thing that gets me is that my husband went through School of Ministry classes, presumably to go into ministry. He's now ordained. If he can't pray with me at home, someone with whom he's supposed to be safe, how is he going to be able to pray in front of an entire congregation?


----------



## draconis

I think that having the same religion and praying together can be another bond it isn't a need in every relationship. Both my parents had differnet religions and all the siblings also have different religions not. The wife and I have different religions yet we get alone great.

Of the couples I have known religion has been a common bond, but for a relationship to work by no means can it be the only bond.

draconis


----------



## mamab

I didn't mean to insinuate that prayer is our only bond. It's obviously not. We've been married for 21 years now. But, I feel like it's something that we COULD be doing that would help our marriage. He doesn't feel comfortable with it. I try not to push, but really wish we'd share that aspect of our lives, too.


----------



## draconis

Many people believe praying and religion in general is between them and their God.

But it does me no injury for my neighbor to say there are twenty gods or no God. It neither picks my pocket nor breaks my leg.

-Thomas Jefferson, Notes on Virginia, 1782

Where the preamble declares, that coercion is a departure from the plan of the holy author of our religion, an amendment was proposed by inserting "Jesus Christ," so that it would read "A departure from the plan of Jesus Christ, the holy author of our religion;" the insertion was rejected by the great majority, in proof that they meant to comprehend, within the mantle of its protection, the Jew and the Gentile, the Christian and Mohammedan, the Hindoo and Infidel of every denomination.

-Thomas Jefferson, Autobiography, in reference to the Virginia Act for Religious Freedom

Believing with you that religion is a matter which lies solely between man and his God, that he owes account to none other for his faith or his worship, that the legislative powers of government reach actions only, and not opinions, I contemplate with sovereign reverence that act of the whole American people which declared that their legislature should 'make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof,' thus building a wall of separation between church and State.

-Thomas Jefferson, letter to Danbury Baptist Association, CT., Jan. 1, 1802


draconis


----------



## draconis

Praying when you don't believe in what you say is more of an abomination then being silent.~~draconis


----------



## angel1

prayer is very useful in a couples life..prayer teaches us to forgive each other.. good relation can be gained by ,means of spirituality.
-----------------------
Angel
Guaranteed ROI
Viral Marketing
Social Media Marketing
Search Engine Submissions
Email Marketing
Search Engine Marketing
Search Engine Optimization

Inspire Internet Marketing


----------



## Mrs. Negestie

I think a family that pray's together stay's together. Pass that small quote to your spouse.


----------



## draconis

Everything you can do together helps.

draconis


----------



## Christifer'smom

If this is something you feel very strongly about pray about it (which you probably have) but maybe explain to your husband why it's important to you as well but most of all just be thankful he believes! my husband told me when we were dating that he was beginning to believe in Jesus and after we had been married for six months chose to tell me he hates God if there is a God. So he doesn't even like me to pray in front of him however it's important to me to pray if he doesn't like it he can go in the other room. 

Not to get on a rant but just be thankful you will have him even after this life even if you have to wait to get there before he will pray with you.

Also I agree with the idea of maybe sitting next to each others and silently saying your own prayers.


----------



## marina72

my hubby and I pray together, even occasionally read the bible together. I would like it if we read at least one passage every day. 

We also go to church together. We enjoy that time , and feel it's important to us.


----------



## reidqa01

In my darkess days my heart so cold and darkness everywhere.

I prayed each day, for an angel. Please would you send an angel. I 

for one do beleive the hand of god answered to this eternally 

grateful to my final minute on this earthly plain.

Yes, prayer works and bible study for wisdom.

YouTube - Scorpions - Send me an angel with Lyrics


----------

